# Masterpiece Arms 5.7x28mm Pistol ? Anyone have one?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*These look a bit cooler the the FN 57, just wondering if any of you had one or have shot one?*





 


https://www.masterpiecearms.com/proddetail.php?prod=MPA57sst&cat=57


----------



## smithnsig (Mar 28, 2012)

Are those open bolt or closed bolt?


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

What's the rig he has hooked up to it??? I'm pretty sure that's not legal lol


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

aaronious45 said:


> What's the rig he has hooked up to it??? I'm pretty sure that's not legal lol


*Bump boards are completley legal as they are not a part of or attached to the weapon in any way. They work great by the way and are easy to build, they just look like crap.:thumbdown:*


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

smithnsig said:


> Are those open bolt or closed bolt?


Its definitely a closed bolt. No manufacturer would make an open bolt firearm for the commercial market since in 1982 the ATF ruled them to be machineguns.



TURTLE said:


> *Bump boards are completley legal as they are not a part of or attached to the weapon in any way. They work great by the way and are easy to build, they just look like crap.:thumbdown:*


They are just about the only effective way to bumpfire a handgun.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Gravity3694 said:


> Its definitely a closed bolt. No manufacturer would make an open bolt firearm for the commercial market since in 1982 the ATF ruled them to be machineguns.
> 
> 
> 
> They are just about the only effective way to bumpfire a handgun.


*Iv'e used my AK and AR with it and as long as you make one long enough and push your T-6 in all the way. Very controlable.*


----------

